# Error in the iPad ios4 User Guide



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Instructions for something very basic is wrong.  Page 9.  

"Mute the Sound:  Slide the Silent button up to mute the sound; slide it down to unmute the sound."

The opposite is true.  I e-mailed Apple about it.  No reply or correction as yet.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You're holding it upside down.     


Mike


----------

